
To fork or not to fork - runesoerensen
https://blog.ethereum.org/2016/07/15/to-fork-or-not-to-fork/
======
Devam13
Honestly, forking would destroy a major feature of cryptocurrencies for
Ethereum- Fungibility.

People invested in the smart contract knowingly and the smart contract is run
on the Ethereum network but it's not a part of Ethereum. Forking Ethereum for
that sounds stupid and selfish because the devs themselves lost some money on
it.

~~~
ilaksh
Vitalik has been saying for a long time that it was alpha level. I think they
made a mistake allowing so much on one contract before it was proven. That
allowed people to steal.

Its not destroying anything. Its a one time event to prevent the loss of
millions of dollars.

If they let it go it would be worse, because then criminals would try even
harder to subvert new technologies, knowing they would get away with it.

No one is going to fork away ordinary (non-theft) transactions.

